# Tyre recommendations, please.



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

The wife's Peugeot 308CC needs a new set of four tyres...225/40R18 92Y. While we don't really need to go for uber expensive Dunlops, or Pirellis, we also don't want some cheapo Nangchong 'Ditchfinder 2000s'. The Goodyears that I bought 18 months ago all look like racing slicks now so I won't be getting any of them again. Have been looking at Avons on Black Circles.com and they seem pretty reasonable at £79 a pop, with a £20 discount if you buy 4. Any other suggestions?

https://www.blackcircles.com/catalogue/avon/zv7/225/40/R18/W/92/f?tyre=34751985


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I went for the same size on my old Merc, no point in tyres worth more than the car so went for the cheapo ditchfinders.

With the traction controls off in the wet it's just plain dangerous

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Bridgestones have done me right for many years. I've even take them to the track for some aggressive traction control, and they still outlasted their warranty. Hankooks are popular, too. I swore off on Goodyear for good, I think the ones that came on my Jeep were crap.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Hancock and evergreen seem to be a popular brand in my Peugeot garage


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Our tyres seem to have been going on for ever. They are still the ones that came with the new Suzuki and have lasted since March 2013. Unfortunately, Kris doesn't know what they are. They are certainly black and round, and are not low profile. Seriously though, I just wondered - is it true that larger diameter wheels and ordinary rather than low profile tyres are better and more comfortable over rough and potholed surfaces?


----------



## A2orry (Apr 22, 2018)

Before I've finished reading your post NO No No avoid Avon they are rubbish mate .Had potenza's on my skyline got Avon after them nearly lost it because of them .

Edit ..If your looking for budget tyres get the best you can .I'v got Dunlop on my 350z right now good for the cash mate .


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

Uniroyal either rain sport or rain expert, not just for rain !

deano


----------



## A2orry (Apr 22, 2018)

deano1956 said:


> Uniroyal either rain sport or rain expert, not just for rain !
> 
> deano


 Never had them but have heard loads of good comments.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

A2orry said:


> Before I've finished reading your post NO No No avoid Avon they are rubbish mate .Had potenza's on my skyline got Avon after them nearly lost it because of them .


 I was looking at them as they had good reviews, and to be honest, the missus doesn't drive like Emmerson Fitipaldi. Perhaps just not the right thing on a Skyline which obviously has more poke than her little 2litre diesel.....?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

One quick tip, when you buy ask them what the treadwear rating is.

As a rough rule of thumb the lower the number will last less time but be a bit more grippy, higher the number and a bit more tread depth but harder rubber and last a bit longer.


----------



## A2orry (Apr 22, 2018)

I have a garage mate .If your wife is the main driver low speed low milege have a look at barum or nankang .


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Hankook is all I'll put on my Mazda. Superb tyres. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

I find it's not so much the make of tyre that you need to worry about, rather what you fill them with. I use a special blend of 78.09% nitrogen, 20.95% oxygen, 0.93% argon, 0.04% carbon dioxide, and small amounts of other gases. I've been using it for years and it's never let me down as long as it's at the correct pressure. :thumbsup:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

@Steve D UK I know you are joking, but when I was on the racecars we did use nitrogen (100%) because it is less prone to pressure change due to temperature.

On tyres, I got all season tyres. I drive an old mans car like an old lady so don't need massive corner grip, and the winter tyres are so much better in snow and rain for braking. I used to swap for full winter tyres, now I have no need to do that.


----------



## stats007 (Apr 25, 2018)

Try www.camskill.com - I doubt you will find cheaper.

Falken are a good medium-price brand.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You could always ask your local Kwikfit fitter  :russian_roulette:


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Continental sportcontact are good on mine, hankooks on my wife's have lasted over 30k miles.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> One quick tip, when you buy ask them what the treadwear rating is.
> 
> As a rough rule of thumb the lower the number will last less time but be a bit more grippy, higher the number and a bit more tread depth but harder rubber and last a bit longer.


 now days, the most important data is "made in china" ?


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Kumho Ecsta get good reviews and are not too expensive.

I've got Goodyear Efficient Grip Performance all round and they seem to do the job well - lasted 18 months so far but I only do about 7k a year.

Autoexpress Top 10 review here:

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/accessories-tyres/91856/tyre-reviews-best-car-tyres


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Decent tyre, reasonable price have a look at Maxxis unless you do stupid stuff they are fine, no quibble warranty also.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

mel said:


> You could always ask your local Kwikfit fitter  :russian_roulette:


 funny that mel, I just watched this watchdog video today about quick fit ! and all you need is air in the tyre for road use so say the AA :biggrin:

deano


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies, lads...I've got plenty to go on now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Another vote for Bridgestone Potenza Touring, that's the tyre class recommended for my Honda CL9 (US: Acura TSX 2006), have used for years (on my second set).

I inflate mine about 10% above spec for better traction (a law enforcement, and track, trick), less "cushy" ride. E.g. Honda recommends 32/30 psi front and rear, I do 34/32 or 34 all around. I would go spec inflation in wet weather. I've had great luck with the nitrogen mix that Costco uses, hardly ever have to add air. (If you have a Costco nearby, in the States they offer free rotation and balancing service for the life of the tire while membership is current, also refund percentage of the tire's sale price if one or more don't last through the warranty. They do the same for vehicle batteries.)

Probably don't need to say this, but don't try to economize by using a lesser variety of tyre than the vehicle manufacturer dictates. Speed and heat ratings as well as tread profile will support the car's traction control, performance characteristics. I've seen people blanch at the price of touring tyres and try to buy "budget" types and have to be talked out of it.


----------



## A2orry (Apr 22, 2018)

Chromejob said:


> Another vote for Bridgestone Potenza Touring, that's the tyre class recommended for my Honda CL9 (US: Acura TSX 2006), have used for years (on my second set).
> 
> I inflate mine about 10% above spec for better traction (a law enforcement, and track, trick), less "cushy" ride. E.g. Honda recommends 32/30 psi front and rear, I do 34/32 or 34 all around. I would go spec inflation in wet weather. I've had great luck with the nitrogen mix that Costco uses, hardly ever have to add air. (If you have a Costco nearby, in the States they offer free rotation and balancing service for the life of the tire while membership is current, also refund percentage of the tire's sale price if one or more don't last through the warranty. They do the same for vehicle batteries.)
> 
> Probably don't need to say this, but don't try to economize by using a lesser variety of tyre than the vehicle manufacturer dictates. Speed and heat ratings as well as tread profile will support the car's traction control, performance characteristics. I've seen people blanch at the price of touring tyres and try to buy "budget" types and have to be talked out of it.


 Well written chromejob. Gather you like rice rockets too.dealer recommendations for tyres and pressure as you say can be played with a bit .recommended pressure for my 350 is 35 all round .I run slightly less 32 just feels Much better .


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

A2orry said:


> Well written chromejob. Gather you like rice rockets too.dealer recommendations for tyres and pressure as you say can be played with a bit .recommended pressure for my 350 is 35 all round .I run slightly less 32 just feels Much better .


 You should not run LESS than the manufacturer's recommended tire pressure for a car. Period. (Generally, their recommended tire pressures are for a balance of traction and ride comfort/noise.) "Feels better" sounds great until you lose traction right into a gully, or have a sidewall blowout from excessive wear and heat buildup. :naughty:

If you're referring to a motorcycle, I dunno, I'd defer to @WRENCH or @BlueKnight among others. I think I've heard of riders lowering pressure for certain handling characteristics in controlled circumstances.


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

it'salivejim said:


> Kumho Ecsta get good reviews and are not too expensive.
> 
> I've got Goodyear Efficient Grip Performance all round and they seem to do the job well - lasted 18 months so far but I only do about 7k a year.
> 
> ...


 I agree with this^

i have used Khumho tyres for years now, great low price tyre, they used to supply formula four and formula ford at one time don't know if they still do? But great tyre nonetheless!


----------

